# Best Dog For First Time Owner



## buckeye01 (Sep 3, 2007)

I am a interested in what people think the best dog for a first time owner would be. Preferably a dog that doesnt shed too much. thank you very much.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Other than being a first-time owner and not wanting a heavy shedder, do you have any criteria at all? Because, if there was one dog that is best for all first-time owners, the others would be extinct.

I would ask that you consider an adult dog that is already house-trained and somewhat settled. Puppies are a challenge for everyone and tremendously demanding in terms of time and patience. Shedding can become a minor problem compared with some other things that all puppies do.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Go to http://www.k9country.com and click on the breed selector tool. Take the "quiz" and answer all the questions honestly. It's far from perfect but it will at least give you some idea of where to start. Then come back on here and ask some more specific questions so that we can better guide you.

I'm glad you are asking questions and researching before buying a dog.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Could you tell us more about yourself? Do you work? Are you gone for long periods of time during the day? What is your activity level like, do you walk/jog or are not a kind of person who likes to exercise?


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes, you definitely need to let us know more criteria. I have a five month old golden retriever who is my first dog. She is a great choice for first dog because goldens tend to be easy to train because they are very eager to please. However, they shed a lot, need lots of exercise, have many potential health problems, and getty fairly big very fast, so obviously they are not ideal for all first time owners. I am sure that many people could tell you all sorts of breeds that you should not get as your first dog, so perhaps you could let us know some breeds you might be interested in or at least more about what you expect from a dog.


----------



## Ony'sMom (Sep 1, 2007)

I agree with the Above.

Do you want an inactive dog or one that will go running with you daily? How much time outside are you going to be able to provide? Do you live in an apartment or do you own your own home? Do you have a fenced in yard or are you going to be walking and visiting off-leash parks in your area? Do you prefer a small-medium sized or a medium-large sized dog? Do you care about potential health conditions (meaning ones that may never but could possibly develop because that is what is prevelant among the breed) or are there certain health-conditions that are absolute dealbreakers? Do you need a dog that is good with kids, or is that irrelavent to the equation?

See why we need more criteria other than a light-shedder? (BTW, good luck with that unless you want something like a Hairless Chin, all dogs shed).



skelaki said:


> Go to http://www.k9country.com and click on the breed selector tool. Take the "quiz" and answer all the questions honestly. It's far from perfect but it will at least give you some idea of where to start. Then come back on here and ask some more specific questions so that we can better guide you.
> 
> I'm glad you are asking questions and researching before buying a dog.


I actually took that test after I had already paid for (but hadn't received) my Onyx and discovered her breed was indeed a 100% match for myself and our family.

This test is fantastic, especially if you do not have a particular breed of dog already in mind, or to reinforce that that particular breed is indeed a good breed for you and your lifestyle.


----------



## Barhund Canine (Aug 28, 2007)

When posed with this question I usually tell people to find a dog that will fit them and their lifestyle. If your really active get an active dog, if you are kind of laid back, find a laid back dog. Breed really isn't important, it is the temperament. If no shedding is a requirement look at the breeds that don't shed. Most of the breeds I know of that don't shed need to be groomed and their coats styled. Short haired breeds are probably the easiest to maintain grooming wise but, they usually shed, but, not really hard to keep clean after. An adult dog that is up for adoption that is stable,well mannered, and trained, would be the best option. Check with your friends that have dogs and ask their opinion too. If your up for a puppy do your homework first before you get one. I wouldn't advice getting a pup for a first timer. I would advise that you do plenty of reading and get your self up to speed before you get a dog. Do you want a companion? Do you want to particapate in a sport like agility? What are the health cost and maintenance generally run? I'm I going to have time and be able to commit time and resources to fullfill the pets needs. It is important to make sure you know what you are getting into. I see too many dogs and other pets handed off or discarded after people just get a pet on impulse and can't deal with it.


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

Barhund Canine: In general, your post is good and gives a lot to think about, but I got to thinking about one of the first suggestions, which is one I hear often -- "If you are really active, get an active dog."

I really think that advice needs to come with some provisos. For instance, someone who was very active, played tennis, had an active social life, played softball, travelled a lot -- might be disaster for an active dog because the dog would get little of their attention. I think it needs to be included in that advice that if someone is active, and those activities would include the dog, then get an active dog. Otherwise the active dog is going to be home alone thinking up it's own activities - which is never a good thing.

You might think that this is just common sense, but it's amazing how many times people give up dogs because they "don't have time for the dog."


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Maybe better advice would be: If you like to throw tennis balls, get a Plott hound (and a Chuckit.)


----------

